# Nearly there...........



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

03:15 04/05/04 - 3999 registered users............

Just thought I'd point it out


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Waw all these registered uses and I am 12th postion! 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

How sad am I?

Well let's put it this way - I've just noticed that member 4000 has joined....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is a lot!  . How many who don't or haven't posted though?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

any number crunchers know how many are 'actual' club members as opposed to forum members?

(i;ve been meaning to join but havent got round to it yet   )


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Club and forum are completely seperate. Not all TTOC members have an account on this forum.

If you want to know how many TTOC members there are you could post a questing in the TTOC specific board.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Since you asked 

It used to be about 50% of TTOC members had an account on this forum, but it is nearer 60% now... we do encourage OC members to join this forum as a way to communicate more easily with other owners and some take up that option... most do not. 



dimitt said:


> any number crunchers know how many are 'actual' club members as opposed to forum members?
> 
> (i;ve been meaning to join but havent got round to it yet   )


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

nutts said:


> Since you asked
> 
> It used to be about 50% of TTOC members had an account on this forum, but it is nearer 60% now... we do encourage OC members to join this forum as a way to communicate more easily with other owners and some take up that option... most do not.


daft question then, but is it def worth a forum member joining the OC then!

:wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Waw all these registered uses and I am 12th postion! 8)


Only 12th?  Catch me if you can!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm almost on page 1.......


----------

